# Ubuntu Control Center (ucc) - Simple tool for ubuntu administration



## Rahim (May 28, 2010)

*Ubuntu Control Center *


Ubuntu Control Center or UCC is an application inspired by Mandriva Control Center and aims to centralize and organize in a simple and intuitive form the main configuration tools for Ubuntu distribution. UCC uses all the native applications already bundled with Ubuntu, but it also utilize some third-party apps like “Hardinfo”, “Boot-up Manager”, “GuFW” and “Font-Manager”.

First you need to install font manager Download font manager using the following command from your terminal or from here 
wget *code.google.com/p/font-manager/downloads/detail?name=font-manager_0.5.3_i386.deb
 Install fontmanager .deb file using the following command
 sudo dpkg -i font-manager_0.5.3_i386.deb

* Install Ubuntu control center in Ubuntu*
 First you need to download .deb package from here 
 Now install .deb package using the following commandsudo dpkg -i ucc_i386.deb​*Screenshots*
**www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Ubuntu-Control-Center-Preview.png*
**www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/UCC-1.png*
**www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/UCC-2.png*
**www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/UCC-3.png*
**www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/UCC-4.png*
**www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/UCC-5.png*

------------------------------------------------
I have always admired acentral place to configure all my devices and settings. My first encounter was with openSUSE and I was hooked!! Mandriva Control  and then PCLOS Control Center are awesome too. 
I used to think why such a main-stream distro with the momentum like Ubuntu never made such an approach.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2010)

Nice...!! I'll surely try it out...!!


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

Nice however Gnome control Center was already there in Ubuntu 9.04/9.10 in directory /user/bin/  but this one is gr8. I think it will be integrated in 10.10 by default.


----------

